# I was told bikes pollute more then gas bikes?



## windy7777 (26 Mar 2021)

this can't be true can it?


----------



## Rocky (26 Mar 2021)

No


----------



## windy7777 (26 Mar 2021)

thats what i thought i just did the math it cost me less then 1 cents of eletricty to go round trip to store


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2021)

Pollute how?

In terms of direct, in-use pollution then no - a motorbike emits a cocktail of pollutants including CO2, NOx, HC, CO etc. They also emit a large quantity of H2O which you might not think of as a pollutant but is a relatively high level greenhouse gas. They also emit particulates.
An e-bike emits a little bit of ozone (not good at ground level) and the rider emits CO2, H2O and methane, but in far lower quantities.
Both will give off some particulates from brake and tyre wear, but the motorbike will do much more of this.
The motorbike also generates a regular stream of used fluids (engine oil, occasional fork oil, chain oil fling, brake fluid and coolant).

In terms of direct energy use, no again - a motorbike uses a lot more energy to move itself about, partly down to moving faster, but also down to being heavier. An e-bike uses energy that is generated elsewhere, so the associated pollution is also emitted elsewhere.

In terms of fully wrapped-up, cradle-to-grave emissions - the jury is still out and dependent on a lot of factors such as how long they are used for, where, how, where the raw materials for production came from, how recyclable they are etc.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2021)

What on earth is a gas bike?


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What on earth is a gas bike?


I've interpreted it as _gasoline-powered bikes_, hence my comparison with motorbikes. OP appears to post in a US-influenced style, so I am assuming they are from there.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Mar 2021)

This calculation only works in the slightest if the rider of the gasoline powered vehicle has ceased respiring but has not yet started decomposing.


----------



## chris-suffolk (26 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What on earth is a gas bike?



My thoughts exactly. Images of a bike with a gas canister strapped to it - maybe a hydrogen bike?


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2021)

whoever said that ebikes pollute more than a petrol engine bike are probably looking at lithium mining as the major source of pollutants, maybe?


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> whoever said that ebikes pollute more than a petrol engine bike are probably looking at lithium mining as the major source of pollutants, maybe?



And completely ignoring the environmental impact, of drilling for oil, transportation of crude, refining the crude into various fuels. Then storing and transportation of fuels to all areas of tbe the world. Yeah, fossil fuels are completely clean

Oh and burning fuels producing pollutants


----------



## Profpointy (27 Mar 2021)

Petrol motorcycles, at least those of medium size or larger have terrible fuel consumption for what they are. Mine does maybe 50mpg - about the same as a ton and a half diesel car.


----------



## windy7777 (27 Mar 2021)

its a bike that uses a gas engine to power it. lots of times engine was mounted to a basic bike


----------



## roadrash (27 Mar 2021)

@windy7777 just to be clear, by gas , do you mean what we call petrol


----------



## windy7777 (27 Mar 2021)

I think so


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Mar 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Petrol motorcycles, at least those of medium size or larger have terrible fuel consumption for what they are. Mine does maybe 50mpg - about the same as a ton and a half diesel car.



Mine does 50mpg and when able 160mph, those were the days of French autoroute and German autobahn


----------



## Profpointy (27 Mar 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Mine does 50mpg and when able 160mph, those were the days of French autoroute and German autobahn


whatcha got? Mine's a Triumph Sprint 1050 sports tourer. Don't think it'll quite do 160, but I've done 130 (quite legally, on the Autobahn) 2 up with luggage and there was plenty more left. 90 and a bit was a lot more relaxing though


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2021)

Could conceivably be true if you take into account that a lot of people will buy a bike (complete with lithium batteries), use it for a few months covering maybe a few hundred miles, and then it will sit in the shed. Quite some effort to go to in order to factor all the relevant considerations in though.


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Mar 2021)

Profpointy said:


> whatcha got? Mine's a Triumph Sprint 1050 sports tourer. Don't think it'll quite do 160, but I've done 130 (quite legally, on the Autobahn) 2 up with luggage and there was plenty more left. 90 and a bit was a lot more relaxing though



Fjr1300


----------



## Profpointy (27 Mar 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Fjr1300


Same sort of bike to mine then; semi sensible but a bit too big and heavy


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Mar 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Same sort of bike to mine then; semi sensible but a bit too big and heavy


Its a tourer, I've used it as you have, long multiday rides around Europe. For about 10 years, a group of us would have a week or 10 days on a European trip. Most memorable was to Barcelona 700 mile day ride from northern France to a Villa outside Barcelona. 

After that we decided 350 miles was far more enjoyable per day


----------



## windy7777 (28 Mar 2021)

motor cycles are crazy inefficient compared to a car if you take in account how many people are in the car. on ya side of the pond don't ya all have smart cars that get 70 mpg?


----------



## figbat (28 Mar 2021)

Yes, but remember our mpg is bigger than yours, because our gallon is bigger than yours.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Mar 2021)

windy7777 said:


> motor cycles are crazy inefficient compared to a car if you take in account how many people are in the car. on ya side of the pond don't ya all have smart cars that get 70 mpg?



Nah mate, Ive moved over to electric. I drive Tesla


----------

